# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Отключение автозапуска с разных носителей

## drongo

Олег предложил вот такой скрипт для отключения всего кроме запуска с СД:

выполнить скрипт в AVZ


```
procedure DisableAutorun;
begin
 // Блокировка автозапуска (0x1 + 0x4 + 0x8 + 0x10 + 0x40 + 0x80 - отключили все типа, кроме CD)
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveTypeAutoRun', 221);
 // Блокировка автозапуска (0x4) - заблокировали автозапуск на C:
 RegKeyIntParamWrite('HKLM','SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer','NoDriveAutoRun', 4);
end;
 
begin
 DisableAutorun;
end.
```

P.S. Скрипт для отключения автозапуска с СД

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

